# Install wordpress on your computer.



## Gigacore (Feb 28, 2008)

*Introduction*

*Wordpress is a blogging software developed using PHP and runs on MySQL.*

If you are a wordpress theme developer or a plugin developer, or just want to do some experiments with wordpress code, you may need to upload the changes you made and see if it is working or not. This tutorial will eliminate the need of uploading the files to your server. You can do all those tests right in your computer easily.

*Things you need to install wordpress in your computer.*

Since PHP is a Server-Side script, you can’t install a wordpress blog on your computer without installing PHP. In order to install wordpress on your computer, you need to install three main applications, those are PHP, MySQL and Apache Server. While MySQL is used to store all your database tables like, posts, comments, blogroll and pages etc, Apache server is a web server and it is responsible to deliver the output on web browser.
*
WampServer and Installation.*

Instead of installing all these applications individually, you can just download and install a program called WampServer 2.0. For linux you can install a software called LAMP or the LampServer.

WampServer stands for Windows Apache MySQL PHP. Which means it installs all those applications at one time easily. Installing WampServer on your computer doesn’t require you to be a Rocket Scientist. All you need to do is just download and install it in few clicks. By default, WampServer 2.0 will be installed in your “c:\wamp”. And if you have installed WAMP5 earlier, you need to uninstall it before installing WampSever 2.0.

After you install WampServer on you computer, your windows firewall may ask to block or unblock, just unblock it. In order to test whether if the WampServer is installed properly or not, launch the WampServer from your desktop or All Programs. The WampServer runs in your system tray.

Now open your web browser and type ” *localhost/ ” in your address bar and hit enter. That should take you to the “Server Configuration” page.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3066/2297166645_342e043d32.jpg

*Installing Wordpress on your WampServer*

Before installing wordpress on your WampServer, you need to create a MySQL Database to store the tables.  

To create a MySQL database, go to your Server Configuration page by typing ” *localhost/ ” in your web browser’s address bar. Now click on the link called “phpmyadmin” under “Your Aliases”. Now you will be taken to the phpmyadmin page. Under “Create new Database”, enter a name of your desire and click on Create button.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3205/2297960610_0bd0131d8b_o.jpg​
Now you finished creating the database. *Since you did it in few steps, your database username will be “root” and your database password will be blank*.

Now download the latest version of wordpress from here. And extract it. Rename the folder called “wordpress” to whatever you wish, like “mywordpressblog”. This will make easy for you to remember the path to enter whenever you want to open your wordpress blog from your computer. Open your folder and find a file called “sample-wp-config”, open the file using notepad. Now you need to enter your database details here. Replace the corresponding text by user database username, password and username. As stated before, your database username is “root” and the password is blank. So your edited details must look like this:


```
define(’DB_NAME’, ‘gigacore’); // The name of the database
define(’DB_USER’, ‘root’); // Your MySQL username
define(’DB_PASSWORD’, ”); // …and password
```
Leave the DB_LOCALHOST and others as it is. Don’t make any changes. Save the file and rename it to “wp-config”. Yes, just remove the “-sample” from it.

Copy and paste that folder in “c:\wamp\www”. so that it must make the path like this, “c:\wamp\www\mywordpressblog\”

Now open your web browser and type the URL of your wordpress folder in the address bar. It must be like this, “*localhost/mywordpressblog”

This will take you to the wordpress installation page:

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3244/2297973870_2ddc003e31.jpg​
Enter the Blog Title and E-mail ID and click next. Note the username and password generated. Click on login, enter the username and password and login. Now you can start using wordpress on your computer!

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3154/2297167465_df7c1011e5_m.jpg *farm4.static.flickr.com/3025/2297167289_dcb7eb901a_m.jpg​ 


> Tip: You can also your wordpress blog on your computer as your personal dairy for easy content management.



Via: My Blog

P.S: My 3000th Post


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 28, 2008)

cool tut
Thanks


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 28, 2008)

Excellent tutorial.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 28, 2008)

I prefer XAMPP!!


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 28, 2008)

thank u guys... 

@ pathik, yeah even it is good.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 28, 2008)

Pathik said:


> I prefer XAMPP!!


Yup XAMPP is teh thing .

had posted a tutorial about installing drupal in a similar manner Long time back.(ok not that long but you get it)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30126


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome stuff, was looking for something like this. Thanks a lot


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 28, 2008)

^ thank u and welcome!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 28, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> cool tut
> Thanks





Vishal Gupta said:


> Excellent tutorial.





dd_wingrider said:


> Awesome stuff, was looking for something like this. Thanks a lot




+1/0


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2008)

\m/


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 28, 2008)

^  thanks guys!


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome work Giga


----------



## nvidia (Feb 28, 2008)

Another great tutorial from gigacore...
Thank


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 29, 2008)

Another good tut by giga. Great work man! Thanks for the tut.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 29, 2008)

thank u guys !


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 29, 2008)

nice work


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 29, 2008)

i tried and successfully installed it thanks to the tutorial, just an update: people have to stop iis to let wamp server work, atleast it happened in my case.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 29, 2008)

^ glad to know that u have successfully installed on ur machine. And thanks for letting us know about the IIS stuff


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Mar 16, 2008)

guys beat this!
i was installing wordpress on my comp.instead of renaming the folder to mywordpressblog i just renamed it mywordpress and evrything else when fine.
after that when i had to type localhost/mywordpress i just opened the link(lazy me) gigacore had given and wondering why i was getting 404 error.
it took almost a minute to set it right.thanks giganice tut

guys beat this!
i was installing wordpress on my comp.instead of renaming the folder to mywordpressblog i just renamed it mywordpress and evrything else when fine.
after that when i had to type localhost/mywordpress i just opened the link(lazy me) gigacore had given and wondering why i was getting 404 error.
i almost took a minute to realize.thanks giganice tut


----------



## utsav (Mar 17, 2008)

I havnt noticed this thread .lol .i did this over a year back on my pc. i also helped abhishek dwivedi to install wp on his pc in jan as he wanted to test some themes without uploading them to server. he he. 
btw gud one .


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks giga for this Tute.


----------



## iMav (Apr 11, 2008)

error alert :X



> *Parse error*:  syntax error, unexpected ')' in *C:\Program Files\wamp\www\wordpress\wp-config.php* on line *5*


*

contents of wp-config.php


		Code:
	

<?php
// ** MySQL settings ** //
define('DB_NAME', 'wp');    // The name of the database
define('DB_USER', 'root');     // Your MySQL username
define('DB_PASSWORD', ); // ...and password
define('DB_HOST', 'localhost');
define('DB_CHARSET', 'utf8');
define('DB_COLLATE', '');

// Change SECRET_KEY to a unique phrase.  You won't have to remember it later,
// so make it long and complicated.  You can visit *www.grc.com/passwords.htm
// to get a phrase generated for you, or just make something up.
define('SECRET_KEY', 'put your unique phrase here'); // Change this to a unique phrase.

// You can have multiple installations in one database if you give each a unique prefix
$table_prefix  = 'wp_';   // Only numbers, letters, and underscores please!

// Change this to localize WordPress.  A corresponding MO file for the
// chosen language must be installed to wp-content/languages.
// For example, install de.mo to wp-content/languages and set WPLANG to 'de'
// to enable German language support.
define ('WPLANG', '');

/* That's all, stop editing! Happy blogging. */

define('ABSPATH', dirname(__FILE__).'/');
require_once(ABSPATH.'wp-settings.php');
?>

*


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

change

```
define('DB_PASSWORD', );
```
into

```
define('DB_PASSWORD', 'YOUR_DB_PASSWORD' );
```
 
just replace YOUR_DB_PASSWORD with your database password 

if you did not set a db password just leave the ' ' as it is....

```
define('DB_PASSWORD', '' );
```


_


----------



## iMav (Apr 11, 2008)

there should be reservation for the creamy layer too


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

_


----------



## iMav (Apr 11, 2008)

it worked so i was just supporting ur cause


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

rofl 

btw I dont support that if you had seen my arguments closely 


_


----------



## nsbindra (Apr 11, 2008)

nice tut!!!!!


----------



## IT Idiot (Apr 14, 2008)

@ manan, you could've referred the example in first post


----------

